# Conseils achat entre Emac ou Imac??? ;)



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Septembre 2003)

Salut à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allant switcher dans pas longtemps avec un g5, ma copine voudrait aussi sauter le pas et aller chez la pomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Nous hésitons entre 2 machines:

Un emac 1 ghz avec 256 de ram + 512 que j'ai, combo + apple care:1407

Ou un Imac 15" +256 de ram + apple care: 1566


L'utilisation va être: Ecoute + création Mp3+ branchement ipod, Station pour récup toutes les photos de mon canon a40 avec quelques retouches mais vraiment du basique, bcp de net, du traitement de texte, lecture divx + dvd et peut être encodage divx mais pas sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voudrais donc savoir quelle machine vous conseillez sachant que je cherche le meilleur qualité/prix. ?

La machine tournera bien sous 10.3? plus tard?
La qualité du 15" est pas top je crois mais celle de l'emac?


Merci @+


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

Et pourquoi pas un iBook ?
Pour l'utilisation envisagée, il me semble bien convenir et offre l'avantage de la mobilité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






faudrait juste attendre la prochaine mise à jour qui ne devrait plus (trop) tarder...


----------



## ederntal (10 Septembre 2003)

Tout est aussi bien sur les 2 ordi je trouve niveau hard (je croit que l'imac est un peu + silencieux aussi mais bon sa doit pas etre une différence énorme)... reste a savoir si tu es pret a payer 200 euros de plus pour un ecran plat et le look ou pas...

Prends le en 512mo 1 Dimm sur l'apple store pour une future upgrade.


Voila a+

Ps: l'imac a un look trop sympa, prends le ;-)


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> je croit que l'imac est un peu + silencieux aussi mais bon sa doit pas etre une différence énorme



Je pense que l'iMac est BEAUCOUP plus silencieux


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour vos conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'ibook, elle a pas besoin d'un protable, et le 12 elle le trouve trop petit, le 14 bcp plus chers.

Apparement, l' Imac remporte pour son look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais est un peu plus chers. La différence de bruit est énorme entre les deux?


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

Apple devrait communiquer sur le volume sonore de ses machines


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un iBook ?
> Pour l'utilisation envisagée, il me semble bien convenir et offre l'avantage de la mobilité
> 
> 
> ...



Zitoune,fan de l'ibook!
Sydney fan de l'eMac!








non sérieux,iMac /eMac c'est bien tt les deux...
j'ai un eMac ,qui me donne toute satisfaction c'est un 700 MHz...
j'aurait un iMac ,je serait content aussi,sauf pour le plastique mat qui jaunit assez vite,alors que le plastique brillant de l'eMac est de bien meilleure qualité...(commun a li'book d'ailleurs)...
si je suis tant fan de l'eMac ,c'est peut etre simplement parce que je viens d'un iMac 233 avec pas bc de RAM,un petit DD,pas de graveur,un ecran 15 pouces CRT bombé un peu rikiki,des HP pas terribles et OS9 qui plantait pas mal(avec les logiciels microsoft uniquement et surtout IE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...et maintenant ,j'ai un bel ordi avec 17" dalle plate,DD 40 Go bc de RAM,DVD,graveur pour mes données,HP de bonne qualité un OSX FORMIDABLE...
Alors forcement ,je l'aime bien ,mon eMac ...mais j'aurais pris l'iMac ce la serait pareil...


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Zitoune,fan de l'ibook!



Je n'irais pas jusque là : simplement j'ai eu un eMac pendant un peu moins d'un an, avec d'éternels soucis d'écran ; cela explique mes réticences quand à cette machine. 
Avec mon avoir, j'ai pris un iBook qui ne me pose aucun souci, et plus je l'utilise, plus j'apprécie de pouvoir bosser n'importe où


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Septembre 2003)

Pour une fois que syd ne te dis pas de prendre l'eMac envers et contre tout c'est moi qui vais le défendre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que tu auras avec 3x plus de RAM et de bien meilleurs HP (par contre plus de bruit).

Je pense que ce qui doit te décider est la partie affichage :
la carte 3D : je pense que la GeForce 4 Mx est vraiment une daube.
l'écran : la surface d'affichage est peut-être pas beaucoup supérieure en pouces sur l'eMac par contre la résolution est plus importante.
a toi de voir si le confort de l'iMac (silencieux, écran plat) et son design valent le coup.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que syd ne te dis pas de prendre l'eMac envers et contre tout c'est moi qui vais le défendre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les HP de l'eMac sont les meme que ceux des petites enceintes vendues avec L'iMac G4...
de toute façon,un eMac etant 17",il s'utilise en 1024 /768...
au dessus,la fréquence est trop basse,ce n'est pas confortable...


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Les HP de l'eMac sont les meme que ceux des petites enceintes vendues avec L'iMac G4...


Excuse moi, j'avais pas vu que maintenant elles étaient livrées d'office avec tous les iMacs.


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon,un eMac etant 17",il s'utilise en 1024 /768...
> au dessus,la fréquence est trop basse,ce n'est pas confortable...


Dans ce cas autan prendre l'iMac.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Septembre 2003)

Concernant les soucis d'écran de l'emac, celui ci a été réglé? Car c t un défaut assez ch...

Je me sent pas de passer par la case apple care svt


----------



## ederntal (10 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les soucis d'écran de l'emac, celui ci a été réglé? Car c t un défaut assez ch...
> 
> Je me sent pas de passer par la case apple care svt



Oui c'est reglé...
Tu veux vraiment prendre l'apple care ?

Prends imac si tu as les sous pour : look, bruit, ecran plat


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Septembre 2003)

Ben disons que ma copine va financer son mac sur Trois ans pour pas avoir de grosses mensualité car étudiante en alternance, donc c moi qui lui ai dit de prendre apple care...

Pourquoi?


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est reglé...



sur les nouveaux modèles


----------



## quetzalk (10 Septembre 2003)

> si je suis tant fan de l'eMac ,c'est peut etre simplement parce que je viens d'un iMac 233 avec pas bc de RAM,un petit DD



C'est marrant ce que dit Sydney j'envisage de changer mon imacG3 400, pour la première fois question budget ça devrait passer sans farfouiller dans les vendeurs d'occase et les remises à l'arrache MAIS MAIS MAIS :

à force de se dire que "mac c'est bien" et de le constater tous les jours, j'ai plus envie de le changer !!!
Après lui avoir collé (petit à petit) de la RAM un graveur un DD et un super son 3.1 Creative (pas cher), il fait bien tout ce que j'en attends (sauf XPlane merci l'ATI), le plastique ne jaunira pas (il est bleu), il démarre sous le système que JE veux, il ne fait AUCUN BRUIT DU TOUT et le design reste sympa

hum, 2271, ou même 1199 euros
 on pourrait en faire d'autres choses sympas

s'ils veulent en vendre des machines neuves, faudrait pas qu'ils donnent envie de garder les anciennes


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2003)

On vient de recevoir notre eMac 1ghz à l'AUG. Qu'est-ce qu'il est moche. Au moins avant je ne l'avais vu qu'en magasin. La on s'en est servi. Pas beau !!!

Sinon ca marche bien. Sous ce masque laid, il y a une bonne petite machine


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

Et au niveau du bruit ?


----------



## Onra (10 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Et au niveau du bruit ?



Ben avec plusieurs personnes qui discutent dans la même pièce, on ne l'entend pas. Par contre, lorsque l'on colle l'oreille à la machine on entend très bien le ventilateur de la machine.

Je suppose que dans une pièce calme la machine doit bien se faire entendre. De là à dire qu'elle est bruyante... je répondrai que certains n'ont jamais travaillés à côté de serveur ou de gros PCs !


----------



## alan.a (10 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'utilise mon eMac avec une résolution de 1152 x 864 , 1024 x 768 je trouve ça trop peu et 1280 x 960 n'est pas confortable sur un 17 ".

A cette résolution là , avantage au eMac.
Si t'as copine etudiante doit se mettre un crédit sur le dos, a rendement égal le plus sage ne serait il pas de prendre le moins cher ?
Quand elle gagnera plein de sous elle pourra alors se lacher complement et se moquer de ton petit G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, je trouve que l'idée du portable n'est pas dénuée de sens , pour moi , c'est eMac ou, si elle est prete a mettre plus, un portable.
Qui sait , avec le renouvellement de la gamme des portables qui va arriver d'ici 2007 .... le "vieux" powerbook 15" 867 se trouvera peut etre au prix d'un iMac récent ???


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je penses effectivement qu'elle va prendre l'emac car son budget et limité, et à la besoin d'un ordi pour traitement de texte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Je lui la même chose que toi lol : quitte à prendre un crédit, prend le moins chers car ils sont quasiment aussi puissant.
Je lui offre l'apple care  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Comme ça prendant les Deux ans de crédit, elle est tranquille.

Voilà c donc choisi:
Emac 1ghZ avec 256 de ram + 512 qu'on a déjà, + apple care

Merci @ tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> On vient de recevoir notre eMac 1ghz à l'AUG. Qu'est-ce qu'il est moche. Au moins avant je ne l'avais vu qu'en magasin. La on s'en est servi. Pas beau !!!
> 
> Sinon ca marche bien. Sous ce masque laid, il y a une bonne petite machine



précise un peu ce qu'il a de pas beau...??

je viens de faire un tour chez boulanger,j'ai regardé de pres l'image sur des ecrans 17" de PC de grande marques que tout le monde connait:et bien je peux dire que l'image sur mon eMac est largement au dessus...
le tube de l'eMac n'est peut etre pas un sony ou autre,mais il est de tres tres bonne qualité...


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

j'espère qu'elle supportera le bruit... l'emac est très bruyant, l'imac est très silencieux...


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> la carte 3D : je pense que la GeForce 4 Mx est vraiment une daube.



ben moi je la trouve parfaite ma 4mx... et même pour les jeux, ça roule (UT2003, en test "monstrueux" avec le prog de lionel : 1280x1024, tout à fond, j'ai 41fps...)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2003)

c'est pas important ,la carte graphique pour sa copine:elle en a besoin pour bosser ,pour la musique et les photos ...meme une 2Mx avec 32Mo c'est trop puissant pour quartz!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Septembre 2003)

Pour le bruit, tout est relatif, elle était habitué à mon bi XP220+ avec Des dd scsci + des tonnes de ventilos dit "silencieux" mais bon....

Donc je pense que ça devrait aller


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je la trouve parfaite ma 4mx... et même pour les jeux, ça roule (UT2003, en test "monstrueux" avec le prog de lionel : 1280x1024, tout à fond, j'ai 41fps...)



j'ai pu comparer presque toutes les cartes sortie sur les PowerMac G4 (a l'exception de la radeon 9700 que je n'ai jamais vu) et je peu te dire que même la G-force 3 qui est pourtant sortie 1 an la 4 mx met cette derrière minable) donc vu l'arrivé des derniers imac si tu a les sous et que tu peu attendre un peu achète le nouvelle imac 17"


----------



## ederntal (11 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pu comparer presque toutes les cartes sortie sur les PowerMac G4 (a l'exception de la radeon 9700 que je n'ai jamais vu) et je peu te dire que même la G-force 3 qui est pourtant sortie 1 an la 4 mx met cette derrière minable) donc vu l'arrivé des derniers imac si tu a les sous et que tu peu attendre un peu achète le nouvelle imac 17"



Ya quand même une sacré différence de prix ;-)
si c'est juste pour du traitement de texte, de la zik et voila l'eMac lui conviendra parfaitement... A moins qu'il y est des "vieux" imacs bradés a l'apple expo au prix de l'eMac...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ya quand même une sacré différence de prix ;-)
> si c'est juste pour du traitement de texte, de la zik et voila l'eMac lui conviendra parfaitement... A moins qu'il y est des "vieux" imacs bradés a l'apple expo au prix de l'eMac...



faut pas exagerer...les iMac G3,niveau ecran ,c'est un peu dépassé...
qui pourrait vouloir d'un 15" bombé ??


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2003)

sinon a bas le CRT vive le LCD, je reste persuadé que si je suis myope aujourd'hui c'est a cause du balayage des écrans CRT


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sinon a bas le CRT vive le LCD, je reste persuadé que si je suis myope aujourd'hui c'est a cause du balayage des écrans CRT


Bientôt les taupes feront des procès à Apple


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2003)

c'était pas des écrans apple


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sinon a bas le CRT vive le LCD, je reste persuadé que si je suis myope aujourd'hui c'est a cause du balayage des écrans CRT



Pas de bol pour moi : j'étais myope bien avant qu'on n'entende parler de micro-ordinateur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, avec les beaux écrans verts, c'était du velours (je parle pas des perfos qui auraient pu me rendre sourd [j'ai bien dit : auraient pu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




])

Vous en avez de la chance : pouvoir accuser les écrans de vous rendre myope, les claviers de vous filer des rhumatismes, le gouvernement de la canicule, les virus de vous avoir tout effacé cause que vous en êtes en retard sur votre boulot.

Merde, ça marche pas sur mac, celle-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, allez : j'accuse Mackie de me détraquer mon orthograhe, non mais !


----------



## Olive94 (11 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sinon a bas le CRT vive le LCD, je reste persuadé que si je suis myope aujourd'hui c'est a cause du balayage des écrans CRT



je doute que le balayage d'un ecran ait pu dilater ton oeil et de ce fait modifier la mise au point du faisceau lumineux qui penetre dans celui ci

Par contre, pour la convergence, c'est un autre soucis (les muscles de l'oeil qui refusent de travailler a force de fixer un element pendant de longs moments)


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> précise un peu ce qu'il a de pas beau...??
> 
> je viens de faire un tour chez boulanger,j'ai regardé de pres l'image sur des ecrans 17" de PC de grande marques que tout le monde connait:et bien je peux dire que l'image sur mon eMac est largement au dessus...
> le tube de l'eMac n'est peut etre pas un sony ou autre,mais il est de tres tres bonne qualité...



Je parlais du design de l'ordinateur qui ressemble au nez de la navette écrasée au texas ...

Sinon pour l'écran ça va. Ca ne vaut pas les vrais écrans Mitshubishi Diamondtron, mais il est mieux que celui de l'iMac 15".


----------



## JediMac (11 Septembre 2003)

En tout cas, attends la sortie de Panther, qui ne devrait plus tarder, avant d'acheter ! Comme ça tu l'auras livré avec l'eMac. Sinon, tu devras l'acheter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du design de l'ordinateur qui ressemble au nez de la navette écrasée au texas ...
> 
> Sinon pour l'écran ça va. Ca ne vaut pas les vrais écrans Mitshubishi Diamondtron, mais il est mieux que celui de l'iMac 15".



moi je ne le vois pas sous cet angle ,il est dans le coin du mur de la piece sur mon bureau...


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne le vois pas sous cet angle ,il est dans le coin du mur de la piece sur mon bureau...



C'est clair que le SD6 ne va pas reconnaitre qu'il a descendu la navette ...


----------



## Jetsurfer (12 Septembre 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (il est bleu), il démarre sous le système que JE veux, il ne fait AUCUN BRUIT DU TOUT et le design reste sympa


Je ne suis donc pas le seul à avoir encore un grappe-raisin DV400.



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> s'ils veulent en vendre des machines neuves, faudrait pas qu'ils donnent envie de garder les anciennes


A mon humble avis ils devraient encore baisser le prix de l'eMac par rapport à l'iMac, même si à un peu plus de 1500 Euros un eMac avec SuperDrive c'est pas mal, mais après plus de trois ans de silence, j'hésite.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le SD6 ne va pas reconnaitre qu'il a descendu la navette ...



non,c'est les hommes de main d'Irina Derevko qui ont descendu la navette...
Sark ,à coup sur...il est partout sur mes talons celui là en ce moment...


----------



## ederntal (12 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non,c'est les hommes de main d'Irina Derevko qui ont descendu la navette...
> Sark ,à coup sur...il est partout sur mes talons celui là en ce moment...



Tu devrai aller vite retrouver vaughn... il est malade apparement!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrai aller vite retrouver vaughn... il est malade apparement!



on va s'en occuper,Derveko  devrait m'aider...


----------



## ederntal (12 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on va s'en occuper,Derveko  devrait m'aider...




Moi je lui ferait pas totalement confiance, je soutient ton père dans ces initiatives...

On dérape du sujet la non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Moi je lui ferait pas totalement confiance, je soutient ton père dans ces initiatives...
> 
> On dérape du sujet la non ?



ah oui ,je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne sais pas qui croire...que cherche Irina,que cache Jack??
on le saura bientot!


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> On dérape du sujet la non ?



J'adooooooooooooooore


----------



## quetzalk (14 Septembre 2003)

> Je ne suis donc pas le seul à avoir encore un grappe-raisin DV400



Non tu n'es pas seul !!! Une idée, je propose que l'on fasse une pétition à Apple pour leur demander de ne plus faire évoluer leurs machines et de revenir au G3 à refroidissement liquide !!!
On garderait des sous pour faire autre chose qu'avoir l'impresion que l'engin acheté 8000 balles est une vielle daube, et ça forcerait les éditeurs de jeu à optimiser pour des cartes graphiques de moins de 512 Mo !!!

Bon je vous laisse je vais résilier mon abonnement EDF à moins que je ne retrouve à la cave mon ZX 81


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Septembre 2003)

Salut @ tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca y est, elle a donc décidé de franchir le pas, et on est allé à la fnac pour chercher un emac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Elle étit pressée d'avoir son premier mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . On a donc pris un emac avec l'offre adhérente:  l'emac 1 ghz avec imprimante multifonction hp + 256 de ram pour 1195. On a eu aussi 6 % en moins donc c t pas mal. 
La qualité du produit est pas mal, et l'écran est généreux, elle est ravie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. par contre, je trouve l'écran un peu trop lumineux.
j'ai pas encore installé les 256 de ram en plus des 128 car on fait les mises à jours !!!  Plus de 250 mo  c hallucinant.... comment font ceux qui n'ont pas l'adsl????. La machine est réactive mais bon 128 mo c pas le top. je vais lui mettre les 256 en plus et 512 après et je virerais les 128.

Je le trouve très beau mais bon je préfère mon futur G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, en allant vite, j'ai repéré deux défauts: Quand on fait vibrer le bureau, quand le cache lecteur dvd ce rabat violement d'ailleurs ou quand on écoute musique forte, l'écran tremble... Ca le fait chez vous?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, c vrai qu'il n'est pas très silencieux, mais comparé à un pc, c kif kif donc ca la gêne moyen car elle a l'habitude avec mes anciens pc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilou Joelle nouvelle switcheuse et fière de l'être.

@++


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Plus de 250 mo  c hallucinant.... comment font ceux qui n'ont pas l'adsl????.



ils pleurent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais  on rappel que les mises a jours de Mac OS X sont dispos sur l'applestore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a tien j'ai pas mis le lien


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Salut @ tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



çà fait plaisir de lire çà ,et de voir qu'il y a des gens qui nous rejoignent !bravo...
moi ,j'ai accès aux PC au boulot et je les détestent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense qu'elle sera contente...
en fait vous avez pris le meme type d'offre que moi fin novembre 2002our 1435 euros ,j'ai eu l'eMac 700MHz avec 128Mo +256 Mo a installer moi meme(tres simple!)+imprimante canon que j'ai toujours et scanner canon que j'ai revendu ...
les gens qui n'ont pas l'ADSL?Et bien les pauvres,cela doit etre la galere pour charger les MAJ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
mais avec les forfait 128 k moins cher que le bas debit,qui peut encore ne pas avoir l'adsl??
en tout cas les prix ont baissé,mon offre c'etati 1434 euros!
pour les HP ,ne montent pas trop le volume,n'oublie pas qu'ils sont integrés juste sous le moniteur...
mais rien de grave ,c'est normal(champ magnétique)...
tu seras surpris aussi par la vibration de l'image a la reprise d'activité apres la veille,c'est normal...(degaussage ou un truc dans le genre...)
pour la luminosité ,va tt de suite etalonner ton profil dans préférence systeme /moniteurs:dans l'onglet moniteur,contraste a fond,luminosité au milieu..pui va dans couleur et etalonne le profile...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2003)

et j'ai viré la 128 Mo 3 mois apres contre une 512!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Septembre 2003)

En général, dans les forums, les gens qui s'expriment ont des pbms. Mais bon quand on est content, il faut le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref elle en est super contente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour l'instant. 
Pour la ram, je v lui mettre les 256 offerte + 128  et après, je vire la 128 et je mets 512 à la place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   768 mo de ram, ça devrait lui suffir pour le net + photo + ipod avec encodage mp3+ un peu de toshop. je pense aussi que 768 mo de ram c panther c suffisant non?


merci @ +


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> En général, dans les forums, les gens qui s'expriment ont des pbms. Mais bon quand on est content, il faut le dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec 768 ,il y a de quoi voir venir 2 ou 3 ans ...
mais apres,meme le giga de ram sera insuffisant!le temps de changer d'ordi!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Septembre 2003)

Ca yest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai mis la barette de 256 de ram. j'ai donc 384 de ram au total pour l'instant, et le confort s'en ressent vraiment!!!  je voyais svt la roue tourner pour rien et là c fini. Je pense que pour être tranquille, faut mini 512 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Voilà c une très bonne machine, ma cops est heureuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V faire mumuse avec mon maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@++


----------



## Jetsurfer (15 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> 768 mo de ram, ça devrait lui suffir pour le net + photo + ipod avec encodage mp3+ un peu de toshop. je pense aussi que 768 mo de ram c panther c suffisant non?



L'AUG Sud Luxembourg a organisé une foire informartique ce w-e et l'un des membres venait d'acheter un eMac 800 Mhz SuperDrive pour... 1000 Euros.
Il a installé 768 Mb de Ram et je peux te dire que cela roule, il travaille la plupart du temps sur Final Cut Pro avec la résolution maximale de l'eMac.
La différence c'est qu'au lieu de mettre le cash dans un ordinateur, il l'a mis dans une nouvelle caméra...
Une fois le film monté qu'il soit monté sur un G5 ou un eMac à part le temps nécessaire c'est la même chose, à l'extérieur il y a tout de même des disques Ice.
Je fais quelques photos, désolé sur certaines le soleil était plutôt costaud.


----------



## gui (15 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Salut @ tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bouh... voila quinze jours que j'attends le mien at aucune nouvelle. Aucune date annoncée.
Si les G5 débarquent chez mon revendeur !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et un simple EMAC y a pas moyen ?

Va falloir conserver encore ce bon vieux imac rev b et ce PC tout neuf et tout pourri qui marche quand y veut.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais avec les forfait 128 k moins cher que le bas debit,qui peut encore ne pas avoir l'adsl??


Tout ceux dont les communes ne sont pas équipées ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et y en a un max, t'as qu'à faire un sondage dans le forum Internet et tu verras.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai viré la 128 Mo 3 mois apres contre une 512!


Éditer est ton ami.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Éditer est ton ami.



et bien c'est scandaleux,l'ADSL devrait etre livré partout...
c'est vraiment invraisemblable...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et bien c'est scandaleux,l'ADSL devrait etre livré partout...
> c'est vraiment invraisemblable...


LOL, va convaincre FT d'installer le haut débit partout en sachant qu'il feront des pertes sur les 3/4 des nouvelles lignes


----------

